

Heroku Postgres Databases Patched - Lightning
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2013/4/4/heroku_postgres_databases_patched

======
rdegges
In my opinion, this is a huge win for Heroku users, and is one (of many)
reasons to use Heroku Postgres.

Not only does the Heroku Postgres service have a set of amazing features (easy
provisioning, read slave creation, duplicate master creation, free backups),
but their uptime is amazing and they're constantly looking out for their
users.

Bringing down all databases for 60 seconds to make an enormous security patch
is admirable, and it's great to see these guys helping all their customers
out.

I've been using Heroku Postgres for close to 2 years now, and wouldn't look
back at all. It's been one of the most valuable services we've used, +1.

~~~
fdr
Shucks. Well, I'll try to not let you down in the coming year, insomuch as I
can muster.

